# صورة العدرا الحزينة من تصميمى (اهداء للاخ &#15



## ToMa (7 مارس 2006)

*صورة العدرا الحزينة من تصميمى (اهداء للاخ *

*دى اهداء منى ليك يا جورج ولكل اعضاء منتديات الكنيسة العربية*​ 
*اتمنى انها تعجبكم*​ 

*صورة العدرا الحزينة بتغمض وتفتح*​ 
*




*​


----------



## ميرنا (7 مارس 2006)

*صورا جميله يا توما ميرسى *


----------



## My Rock (7 مارس 2006)

*مبدع يا توما, ربنا يبارك هذه الموهبة و يستخدمها لمجد اسمه*


----------



## †gomana† (7 مارس 2006)

*طبعا مش جديدة على اخونا تومـــــــــا *
*صورة رائعة جدا يا مبدعنا الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Coptic Man (7 مارس 2006)

*ايه الحلاوة دي يا فنان 

عظمة علي عظمة يا توما *


----------



## جورج كرسبو (7 مارس 2006)

شكرا ليك ياتوما  انت منور المنتدى  ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ToMa (8 مارس 2006)

*متشكر جدا يا ميرنا على مرورك وردك الجميل*​ 


*اما ردك يا روك فهو شهادة اعتز بيها جدا*​ 


*الاخت الغالية جومانا متشكر جدا واسف اذا كنت فهمتك غلط او سببتلك اى مضايقة*​ 


*هو انا داخل اغنى يا مينا ؟ ماشى يا بكاش*​ 


*اخى الحبيب جورج لا شكر على واجب والمنتدى منور باعضائه الحلوين*​ 


*ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويحافظ عليكم *​


----------



## †gomana† (8 مارس 2006)

*شكرا على ذوقك *
*احنا اتشرفنا بيك يا توما واديتنا بركة كبيرة اوى لينا احنا مش نستهالها بجد منك*
*شكرا ليك على كلامك الجميل ومنور المنتدى يا باشا*

*وعلى فكرة انا مش زعلانة منك ولا حاجة ولا حتى متضايقة وحصل خير يا سيدى*
*ومش تتأسف ولا حاجة احنا اخوات وفى بيت واحد يعنى مفيش اسف بين الاخوات *

*صح ولا انا كلامى غلط؟؟*

*ربنا يباركك اخى العزيز ويبارك خدمتك لاجل مجد المسيح*


----------



## yako (28 مارس 2006)

يا توما انت رائع دي اجمل صورة للعذراء شوفتها في حياتي انت عبقري 
ربنا يعوضك .


----------



## Yes_Or_No (28 مارس 2006)

*جميل يا توماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا *


----------



## ToMa (28 مارس 2006)

*متشكر جدا لاخواتى  Yes_Or_No و  yako*

*وانا مبسوط اوى ان الصورة عجبتكم *

*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: صورة العدرا الحزينة من تصميمى (اهداء للاخ *

صوره مميزه شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Mary Gergees (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: صورة العدرا الحزينة من تصميمى (اهداء للاخ*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: صورة العدرا الحزينة من تصميمى (اهداء للاخ*

جميله جدا 

ميررررررسى ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## maramero (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: صورة العدرا الحزينة من تصميمى (اهداء للاخ*

*جميلة اوي
مرسي
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: صورة العدرا الحزينة من تصميمى (اهداء للاخ*

*حقيقى فنان ياتوما
ميرسى ليك 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك*​


----------



## VENA* (18 يوليو 2009)

*رد: صورة العدرا الحزينة من تصميمى (اهداء للاخ*

شكرا توما
وننتظر المزيد من صورك الجميلة


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2009)

*رد: صورة العدرا الحزينة من تصميمى (اهداء للاخ*


----------



## عماد رفعت (19 يوليو 2009)

*رد: صورة العدرا الحزينة من تصميمى (اهداء للاخ *

ربنايبارك عمالكم ويعوض تعبكم


----------



## vetaa (19 يوليو 2009)

*رد: صورة العدرا الحزينة من تصميمى (اهداء للاخ*

*الله ينور*
*جميله وعندنا واحده زيها فى البيت*
*واحيانا بجد بتفتح وتغمض عنيها*

*بركتها تكون معانا يارب*
*ونتمنى نشوف ابدعاتك تانى*


----------



## كوك (25 يوليو 2009)

*رد: صورة العدرا الحزينة من تصميمى (اهداء للاخ*

*ميرسى جدا على الصور*
_تسلم ايدك_
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## nonaa (25 يوليو 2009)

*رد: صورة العدرا الحزينة من تصميمى (اهداء للاخ*

صور راااائعه​


----------



## miky2090 (3 أبريل 2010)

*رد: صورة العدرا الحزينة من تصميمى (اهداء للاخ*

الصوره جميييييييييييييييييييله موووووووت
بس لمعلوماتك خطأ أنك تقول العدرا الحزينه عشان العدرا مكنتش خااااالص حزينه
حتى لما كان المسيح مصلوب قالت أما أحشائى فتلتهب مقلتش وأنا حزينه أو أى شئ فيها حزن
وبرضه شكرا خاااااااااااااااااااااااالص ليك وفعلا شغل جميييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## just member (3 أبريل 2010)

*رد: صورة العدرا الحزينة من تصميمى (اهداء للاخ*

*بجد منتهي الروعة
شكرا اكتير الك
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أبريل 2010)

*رد: صورة العدرا الحزينة من تصميمى (اهداء للاخ*

الله حلوة الصورة اوى

شكرا ليك


----------

